# bild bündig mit unterem rand?



## scrotum (16. April 2002)

also ich will ein bild bündig mit dem unteren rand vom browser machen. geht das überhaupt? so wie oben wäre es ja topmargin="0".

vielleicht so etwas wie bottommargin, aber glaube kaum, dass es das gibt.

ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen
scrotum


----------



## Quentin (16. April 2002)

bottommargin passt schon ziemlich gut 

du kannst in den <body tag auch style="padding:0px;margin:0px;" schreiben, dann werden links rechts oben und unten die abstände entfernt 

<body style="padding:0px;margin:0px;"><img src="deinbild.jpg">

das hilft dir ja nicht viel, das wird dann ganz oben links angezeigt, am besten du machst eine unsichtbare tabelle

<body style="padding:0px;margin:0px;">
<table height=100% width=100% border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
<tr><td align=left valign=bottom><img src="deinbild.jpg"></td></tr></table>

dann wirds ganz sicher unten ausgerichtet 

hope that helps

regards
q


----------



## scrotum (22. April 2002)

*aber Netscape macht Probleme!*

danke. Das mit der unsichtbaren Tabelle funktioniert beim IE, aber leider nicht so beim Netscape Browser.

Vielleicht weisst du auch da die Lösung, wie es auch noch bei Netscape richtig angezeigt wird.

Danke vielmals schon im voraus.

scrotum


----------



## Quentin (22. April 2002)

hm bei mir funktioniert der code den ich da geposted habe unter netscape... versuch im body tag noch *leftmargin=0 rightmargin=0 bottommargin=0 topmargin=0* einzubauen...


----------



## scrotum (22. April 2002)

*alte version von netscape*

ok danke, werde es gerade ausprobieren. vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, dass ich eine alte Netscape version habe: 4.07.

danke
scrotum


----------



## scrotum (22. April 2002)

*version*

welche version von netscape hast du eigentlich?

scrotum


----------



## Quentin (22. April 2002)

ns 4.75 sowie 6.2
ich muss das teil leider benutzen, kommerzielle seiten müssen nun mal so kompatibel wie möglich gemacht werden 

persönlich hasse ich netscape ja abgrundtief *g* 

aber das steht ja nicht zur debatte...

ach und um in zukunft doppelposts zu vermeiden: benutz doch bitte die editier funktion, danke 

gruß
q


----------



## scrotum (22. April 2002)

also leider habe ich es immer noch nicht fertig gebracht, so wie ich das will.

bei ns 4.79 wird es auch falsch angezeigt, dann denke ich doch bei deiner version von 4.75 wird es auch falsch angezeigt, oder nicht?

der link: LINK 

ganz unten das bild wo hauptseite drauf steht, das will ich dass es bündig mit em unteren browserrand ist und dass es natürlich kein scrollbalken hat.

wenn ich einfach scrolling="NO" schreibe, dann ist ja das bild nicht bündig.

gibt es da überhaupt eine lösung für netscape, oder macht netscape immer einen abstand?

und in zukunft benütze ich auch die edit funktion. bin recht neu in diesem forum. das merkt man halt schnell.  

ich hoffe ich komme noch zu einer lösung zu diesem problem.

scrotum


----------

